
12,000 year old pre-agricultural temple findings - Gobekli Tepe - jackchristopher
http://www.forteantimes.com/features/articles/449/gobekli_tepe_paradise_regained.html
======
tokenadult
Wikipedia article on the temple:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6bekli_Tepe>

Is anyone else troubled by the submitted article coming from Fortean Times?
That's not usually considered a reliable source, as it doesn't fact-check the
way many other publications would.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortean_Times>

~~~
davi
I was troubled, but read the article. It was a little breathless, but seemed
okay.

Though I didn't like clicking through a link on HN and seeing, essentially,
"Garden of Eden located!" I was suspicious enough that I googled Gobekli Tepe
and found this Smithsonian article:

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/gobekli-
te...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/gobekli-tepe.html)

So at least I knew the subject was valid before reading further on the
submitted link. Definitely seems like a weird source though.

~~~
jackchristopher
I read all the links from Wikipedia entry and searched for more articles
before submitting, but I liked this one.

But all articles I found beside the Wikipedia one, had something I didn't
like; they were boring, less information, or had needless speculation. But the
submitted one despite the speculation had extra detail.

I never heard of Fortean Time. I didn't know of their reputation.

------
idm
These time scales do cause one to consider: what is the lifetime of SGML,
HTML, XML, RDF, ... How have those Gutenberg typefaces held up? I was in a
British church last year, and the floors were made of carved granite, which
were completely illegible.... People walking on the floors for centuries
caused gradual wear.

Chiseled granite!! What names or words were written? I don't know, but 12,000
years is a long time to propagate a certain signal... This causes one to
consider...

------
rjurney
This is a must-read.

